# 15 2x2 example solves



## ottozing (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Bestsimple (Apr 6, 2013)

Very informative!


----------



## Branflakeftw (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for the great examples!


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 6, 2013)

Very good, thanks for sharing 

EDIT: Just noticed that the scrambles _aren't_ in the description.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeaaaahhhhhh I lost the scrambles  You can see a few of them at the end though.


----------



## Brest (Apr 6, 2013)

Spoiler: Scrambles



U F' R U R' F2 R' F' U
F2 U R F2 U2 R' U' F2 U2
R2 U' F U2 R F' U2 F2 U'
R' F R2 U' R' F R2 F R U'
R2 U F2 U' R F' R' U2 F U'
F2 U2 F' R' U2 F R' F' U
F R' U R2 U F' R2 U2 F'
F R2 F2 U2 F' U' R2 F2 U2
R' U2 R U' F R2 F U2 R
R U2 F' R U F' U' F' R2
R' U' R' F2 U R' U F' R2 U'
U F2 R' U2 R U F' R U2
F' R' F U2 R U' F' R2 F'
F U' R' U R2 U2 R' U' R'
U' R' F R' U R' U R' F


----------



## ottozing (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks a ton Brest <3 I'll add them to the description of the video and reconstruct what I did for each solve in an edit on this post.

EDIT: 
1. U F' R U R' F2 R' F' U

z2 y R' F' R (Side + cancel into EG-2)
y' R' U R' U' R U' R' F2 R2 (Finish)

2. F2 U R F2 U2 R' U' F2 U2 

z U' R U2 R2' (Side + cancel into EG-1)
x U R U' R' U' R U' R' U' R U' x' U' (Finish)

3. R2 U' F U2 R F' U2 F2 U'

z' y R U R' U' R (Side)
U F2 R U R' U2 R U R' U' F U' (EG-1)

4. R' F R2 U' R' F R2 F R U'

x y2 U2 R2 (Layer + cancel into CLL)
U2 R' F' R U2 R' U R' F2 R U' (Finish)

5. R2 U F2 U' R F' R' U2 F U'

z2 y U2 R y' R2' U R2 (Layer)
U2 F U' R U2 R' U' F2 R U R' U' (CLL)

6. F2 U2 F' R' U2 F R' F' U

x U' R' U' R' (Layer)
U' R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R2' (CLL)

7. F R' U R2 U F' R2 U2 F'

x' y2 U R' F2 R U' R2' U R2 (Layer)
U R U' R2' U R2 U R2' U' R (CLL)

8. F R2 F2 U2 F' U' R2 F2 U2

y R' F R2 U' R' U' R (Layer)
R U' R2' U R2 U R2' U' R U' (CLL)

9. R' U2 R U' F R2 F U2 R

y2 R2 U R' F' (Face)
U2 z' U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R B2 R2' U' (EG-2)

10. R U2 F' R U F' U' F' R2

z2 y
R' F2 R (Layer)
U' R U' R' F R' F R U R' F R U' (CLL)

11. R' U' R' F2 U R' U F' R2 U'

z y' U2 L U L' U' R2 U' R2' (Layer)
U' R U2 R' F' R U2 R' U R' F2 R (CLL)

12. U F2 R' U2 R U F' R U2

z' R U R (Side)
U2 y R U R' L' U' R U R' U' R x' U (EG-1)

13. F' R' F U2 R U' F' R2 F'

y z' L2' U R' F2 R (Side)
U2 F R' F U' F2 R U R U (EG-1)

14. F U' R' U R2 U2 R' U' R'

x y2 R U R' U' R U R2' (Side + cancel into EG-2)
U R' F U' R U R2' U (Finish)

15. U' R' F R' U R' U R' F 

y L2' U' L2 (Side)
U R U R' L' U' R U R' U' R x' U' (EG-1)


----------

